#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  ISM Dhanbad 2012 Admission, cut Offs, Placements, Ranking, Branches, Fee structure

## Ankan sobti

*ISM Dhanbad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:*


Hi Friends,

 This is Ankan from ISM Dhanbad, and I am here to answer your queries regarding ISM admissions for 2012-2016 batch.
 This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding 
Here some Information about college.

*About ISM Dhanbad:* The *Indian School of Mines (ISM)* is a fully residential and co-educational university located in the mineral-rich belt of India in the city of Dhanbad, Jharkhand. It was established in 1926 on the lines of the Royal School of Mines, London. What started as an institution to impart mining education has graduated into a full-fledged technical institution of international acclaim offering a host of programmes like B. Tech., M. Tech., M. Sc. Tech.,integrated M.Sc., integrated M.Sc.tech. and MBA. In addition the School offers M. Phil. and full as well as part time Ph.D. programmes, while also awarding D.Sc. as the highest degree of academic achievement.

*Affiliated University*:  Autonomous

*Eligibility for Admissions: (For Admission to the academic year 2012-13**):* The institute admits undergraduate students through the Joint Entrance Examination (IIT-JEE) and post-graduate through GATE.

*Ranking*:  It has been ranked as one of the top 10 engineering colleges of India by an Outlook India survey

*Fee structure for 2011-12 batches: 1,56,968* for full btech
The fee for carry over papers is ` 500/- for each paper in addition to normal registration fee and should be paid along with registration fee of the semester.The idle semester students will be required to pay applicable fee for the respective semesterRepeaters of 1st,2nd, 3rd, 4th ,5th, 6th ,7th, 8th. 9th and 10th semesters will have to pay one time/yearly or semester fees as per fee applicable for new entrants of academic  session 2011-2012The fees for OBC Candidates will be as applicable to General Candidates 2The schedule date for payment of fees (other than 1st semester) for the academic session 2011-2012 will be as under. All the students are required to deposit a copy of fee receipt along with registration card duly forwarded by HOD to Accounts Section before the last date of registration.
*Branches & intakes:
**4 Years B.TECH (8 Semesters)*
Mining Engineering

Petroleum Engineering

Mining Machinery Engineering

Mineral Engineering

Computer Science and Engineering

Electronics & Instrumentation

Mechanical Engineering

Electrical  Engineering


Environmental  Engineering









*5 Years Dual Degrees (10 Semesters)*
B. Tech. Mining Engineering + MBA

B. Tech. Mining Engineering + M. Tech. Mining Engineering

B. Tech. Petroleum Engineering  + M. Tech. Petroleum Management

B. Tech. Mineral Engineering  + M. Tech. Mineral Resource Management

B. Tech. Mineral Engineering  + M. Tech. Materials Technology





*Cut Offs in 2011:*  Opening rank: 125
Closing rank: 7228

*Placements 2011-12:* 

*Campus Facilities:*
Situated in the heart of the country’s prime coking coal belt, 260 km from Kolkata with a campus spread over 88 hectares (220 acres) the fully residential ISM has all the facilities of a world class academic institute. ISM is located at Dhanbad, on the Howrah-New Delhi Grand Chord Railway route. The serene campus comprises academic buildings, student hostels and 100% residential facilities for faculty and staff apart from other infrastructure facilities for a cosmopolitan community. ISM is expanding and is in the process of acquiring new land near the present campus, which will nearly double its area. The campus is currently home to more than 4000 people: students, faculty, and non academic staff.
The Main Building, also popularly known as the Heritage Building houses the departments of Mining Engineering, Applied Geology, Applied Geophysics and Electrical Engineering. In addition it also contains the Geological Museum. The Penman Auditorium near the main building is used for official functions and events while the Golden Jubilee Lecture Theater is used for workshops, presentations and seminars.
Some unique features at the ISM are the Geological Museum, the Seismic Observatory, a Data Processing Laboratory, the Long Wall Mine gallery and the Remote Sensing Laboratory. The lawn in front of the ISM Main Building, besides being exquisitely designed, has several unique features. It has two distinct areas where the grass and the bushes are cut into the shape of the Old Logo & the Crest of ISM. It has the original cannon used to defend this institute from the advancing Japanese troops during World War 2. It also has two rock samples of the oldest known rock formation on the Indian Subcontinent. The lawn is used to hoist the flag during the Independence & the Republic Day of India. It is also used to host the annual flower show at ISM. 

*Hostel Facilities:*
Being a fully residential campus, ISM has 10 hostels - six for boys and four for girls. The hostels at the Indian School of Mines are named after famous gemstones. The hostels are as follows:
Research Scholar Hostels (1 and 2)Diamond HostelOpal HostelEmerald HostelTopaz HostelSapphire HostelJasper HostelAmber Hostel (A,B and C)Ruby Hostel (girls hostel)Shantibhavan Hostel (girls hostel)
The ISM accommodates guests of the School at the Senior Academic Hostel. The Executive Development Center (EDC), under the charge of the training and placement cell at ISM, has the facilities to conduct Pre Placement Talks, Group Discussions, Personal Interviews and has well furnished air conditioned rooms to accommodate executives from the industry.

*Address:*
Indian School of Mines (ISM)
Dhanbad - 826004, Jharkhand, India.
Phone : (0326)2296559/60/61/62 
Fax : 2296563














*QUERIES…………….*





  Similar Threads: BITS Goa  2012 admission, Cut Offs, Ranking, Placements, fee, campus facilities TIET 2012 Admission, Cut Offs,  Placements, Ranking, Hostels,Fee structure IIT Roorkee 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Branches, Placements, Facilities, Rank, Fees Re: SJCE Mysore 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels, campus Vellore Institute of Technology 2012 Admission, Cut offs, placements, Ranking, Hostel

----------


## monkey_123

Can I get any branch in B.Tech with 5800 rank in IIT-JEE 2012?
I am from GEN category.
Also please compare ISM Dhanbad with BITS Pilani and DCE.
Thanks.

----------


## osank

> Can I get any branch in B.Tech with 5800 rank in IIT-JEE 2012?
> I am from GEN category.
> Also please compare ISM Dhanbad with BITS Pilani and DCE.
> Thanks.


cuttoffs for various branches at ISM DHANBAD for IIT JEE 2011
chemical-5526
CSE-5086
electrical-5444
ece-5439
environmental-6765
mech-5293
mining-6539
petroleum-4962
i hope this will give you some idea....
i think BITS PILANI >= DCE > ISM-D

----------


## naruto6261

hey i have 2 imp doubts ..................
1st is ->which is better branch mining vs mining machinery ( concerning placements, job opportunities, packages, studies etc)  ??????????????
 2nd is-> since it bhu is now iit-bhu ... which would b better 4 mining ism or IIT-bhu !!! ??????????????????
plz explain wid facts??

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> hey i have 2 imp doubts ..................
> 1st is ->which is better branch mining vs mining machinery ( concerning placements, job opportunities, packages, studies etc)  ??????????????
>  2nd is-> since it bhu is now iit-bhu ... which would b better 4 mining ism or IIT-bhu !!! ??????????????????
> plz explain wid facts??


hey,
      ISM is best clg in INDIA for mining so there is no doubt that for mining ism is best............. ISM is the best place for mining students in India...........
      and if we talking about branches so machinery mining have better than mining because it is more specialized for machinery and demand are also high............ :):

----------


## gambler

Hi, I wanna join ISM and take up maechanical branch. How are the placements in mech? And is it better than the top nits as far as mech is concerned?

----------


## Ankan sobti

> Hi, I wanna join ISM and take up maechanical branch. How are the placements in mech? And is it better than the top nits as far as mech is concerned?


hi,
    Being an IIT ISM is much better than any nits so go for ISM..................... and if i talk about mech branch so definitely it is a good branch so go for it placements are really good...........  :):

----------


## Shubham hans raj

hi! i have secured an all india rank of 2106 in gen category. i wanted to know that if a person has paid the rs40,000 amount in the first allotment but waits till the third allotment , is the rs40,000 refundable or is it refundable only if the candidate leaves the seat after first or second allotment. plz help, i know its not related to the thread but i am feeling helpless.

----------

